# New rally(with naked ladies)-Chichester



## brillopad

Sorry, I lied about the naked ladies, but we do have a new rally on the south coast, this is my first rally, so I need some of you lot to turn up, and you WILL enjoy yourself. Dennis


----------



## raynipper

Just for that I won't bring my naked lady.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

Dennis

certainly catches the attention :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=276

Tawny touring park has had some good reviews. Sorry,would love to come along, but we won't be able to make it, out of the country :roll:


----------



## moblee

You can put me down for a naked lady....As long as its not Dennis in a wig :!: :lol: :lol: 


I'll keep a eye on your rally & see if I can make it nearer the time :roll:


----------



## Bubblehead

raynipper said:


> Just for that I won't bring my naked lady.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

Do you mind if I bring her instead?

:lol:

Andy


----------



## Chausson

Sorry Dennis we will be away at the time but wish you a good rally.

Ron


----------



## Pusser

OMG. I nearly rushed out and bought Porky back so I could go.


----------



## CliffyP

*Re: NEW RALLY( with naked ladies)*



brillopad said:


> Sorry i lied about the naked ladies, but we do have a new rally on the south coast, this is my first rally, so i need some of you lot to turn up, and you WILL enjoy yourself. Dennis


How many naked Ladies do you want ?? 8)


----------



## carol

Dennis are the pitches all hard standings, at that time of year, being rather heavy at 4.25 we don't like grass - it gets too wet....?

Carol


----------



## locovan

Dont worry about Ladies we want naked men


----------



## litcher

locovan said:


> Dont worry about Ladies we want naked men


I agree!

Viv


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Pusser said:


> OMG. I nearly rushed out and bought Porky back so I could go.


It can be arranged!   

Peter


----------



## Pusser

carol said:


> Dennis are the pitches all hard standings, it gets too wet....?
> 
> Carol


Would have been more appropriate if naked ladies were going.


----------



## sallytrafic

Booked and even in Feb some of the ladies will get naked even if only briefly (Ouch I've just been corrected by her indoors)


----------



## mondo33

Naked ladies.....Hmmm Can I bring This One Please.....'Er Indoors Modelling


----------



## Pusser

mondo33 said:


> Naked ladies.....Hmmm Can I bring This One Please.....'Er Indoors Modelling


If you use a 500 x microscope on her bottom, you can just see a tiny mole. 8O How irksome.


----------



## lindyloot

Rich says he don't mind going naked, but at that time of year he dosen't know if he's male or female  
We hope to come, just need to check out travel time.
Lin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Left or right cheek pusser

Dave p


----------



## Snelly

Pusser said:


> mondo33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naked ladies.....Hmmm Can I bring This One Please.....'Er Indoors Modelling
> 
> 
> 
> If you use a 500 x microscope on her bottom, you can just see a tiny mole. 8O How irksome.
Click to expand...

Is it still alive?


----------



## Pusser

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Left or right cheek pusser
> 
> Dave p


I'm afraid to say it is a left cheek blemish. I am going to volunteer to paintshop her bottom. 8) It's the least I can do at this season of goodwill to all bottoms.


----------



## raynipper

Taking about cheeks.
This guy thought he had the best tattoo in the world ................till he went to prison.


----------



## motorhomer2

This is within easy reach of us so have put our name down

Motorhomer2


----------



## 96706

Booked in, as we reckon it'll be blazing hot in February down here on the South Coast :wink:


----------



## Pusser

You two have seriously gone off topic


----------



## mondo33

mondo33 said:


> Naked ladies.....Hmmm Can I bring This One Please.....'Er Indoors Modelling


Or this one if 'er indoors is not playing!!!!


----------



## bob44

Hi Dennis,

Have just made a provisional booking for Maggie & Self.

Regards & all the best for Christmas :wink: & New Year.

Bob


----------



## CatherineandSteve

OY Brillo,

Got our name down boy :wink: any suggestions for a meal on Saturday night ?

Cheers GREEEEEEEEEN ARMY :roll:


----------



## dinger

*valentines*

Morning Denis

Please put lady Dinger and I down for your first bash.

Remember the sucess of Devizes ........B I G D A N C I N G

G I R L S...................and some Liquid refreshment.

8O


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Dennis

We have put ourselves on the list for your first rally. We must support the southerners. hope there's some cider again. Ha Ha. 

Deb, Paul and Ginger.


----------



## brillopad

*The naked lady rally*

Hi all, it would seem that me being so good looking and a such a nice bloke, that my naked lady rally is now fully subscribed, and that we have a waiting list, so i would ask all those that are coming to confirm asap, so as to give those that are now crossing their legs in the hope of joining me and the lovely mrs pad will get their chance, while i'm here is there any interest, if i can sort some pub grub on the saturday evening please indicate with a show of hands, no that won't work will it, so let me know some how. dennis

ps my thought for the day!!

you can lead a horse to water,, but a pencil must be lead.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

you are a popular man


I wont be able to confirm till early new year as neil is waiting an operation any time now.

Will let you know asap.

We really would love to come

Pat


----------



## RedSonja

Hi

Cant find the email to confirm that we are definately going. Could some kind soul please confirm for me.

Thanks


----------



## CatherineandSteve

RedSonja said:


> Hi
> 
> Cant find the email to confirm that we are definately going. Could some kind soul please confirm for me.
> 
> Thanks


Done for you Sonja :wink:


----------



## brillopad

PATSY4 said:


> you are a popular man
> 
> I wont be able to confirm till early new year as neil is waiting an operation any time now.
> 
> Will let you know asap.
> 
> We really would love to come
> 
> Pat


Well i might be able to help you out, i'm thinking that i might take up a bit of doctoring, you know, just sort of start with the simple stuff, like hips & knees then after a week or two start getting a bit more ambitious, my ultimate goal is gynaecology as i used to be a postman, i recon i'll be ok . dennis


----------



## brillopad

can i take it then that no one want's to eat on the sat night, i've just been to the pub were we can eat on the saturday night i need to know who's up for a bit of grub, i need to tell the landlord how many want food, and he will prepare a menu for us,so come on let me know. dennis


----------



## 96706

Can you put the 2 of us on the list, please Dennis 8O


----------



## locovan

Sorry just seen this --we are up for grub thats another 2 Dennis


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Dennis

Pub grub sounds okay for us too.  


Paul


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Dennis

2 for the pub dinner please.

Deb and Paul


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Get on you Janner we will have some :wink: 

GREEN ARMY !


----------



## rayc

Dennis, put us down for 2. Ray


----------



## hippypair

Hi Dennis,
Have now confirmed our attendance for the Naked Lady Rally,would you add us 2 for the meal.
Thanks Terry and Pat.


----------



## lindyloot

Dennis can you add Rich and my self to the meal Thanks Lin


----------



## RedSonja

Hi Dennis

Two more please (Sonja and Kevin) for the meal 

Thanks

Sonja


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello

Can you put us two down for the pub meal too

Pat and Neil


----------



## brillopad

Got 24 people who want pub grub, any more takers, dennis


----------



## brillopad

The closing date to book for this rally is the 12/1/10 the following members are still to confirm, patsy 4 you have booked pub grub but have not confirmed.dennis


sallytrafic
thedoc
betsy
motorhomer 2
patsy 4
bob44


----------



## dinger

*pub grub at rally*

Morning Dennis,

Yes please for food for two, candles , a bit of serenading , back to the van
for a romantic end to the evening...

^
^
^
^
^
.............MATCH OF THE DAY 10.30...BBC1


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello Dennis

Thanks for the reminder. Neil is waiting to go into hospital for an op anytime now (suppose to be urgent) taken months so far.

We havent been able to totally confirm because of this, as if it comes up the week before we wont probably make it.

So can you confirm us as much as we can possibly do so in this situation.

Many thanks
Pat


----------



## sallytrafic

Confirmed - looking forward to it.

Confirm us for pub grub as well.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dennis

Have you got us down for Pub Grub as well as the rally? I'm sure I PM'd you to go on the food list?


----------



## bob44

brillopad said:


> The closing date to book for this rally is the 12/1/10 the following members are still to confirm, patsy 4 you have booked pub grub but have not confirmed.dennis
> 
> sallytrafic
> thedoc
> betsy
> motorhomer 2
> patsy 4
> bob44


Hi Dennis,

Please confirm Maggie and me as definitely attending and we are both up for the Saturday meal, too.

Regards & a HNY.

Bob L


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Dennis, Rich and I are with regret having to cancel this rally. We were so looking forward to it as well. Richards son came round yesterday with an invitation for his daughters(Rich'sgranddaughters) christening on the 14/02/10.
Lin


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Linda I have removed you from the rally list thanks for letting Dennis know he seems to have vanished :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## brillopad

*URGENT: (naked ladies) pub grub menu.....*

Hear is the menu for pub grub at the above rally, please let me know what you choose by monday 18th january and no later please.. dennis

MENU £12.95 PER PERSON - 2 COURSE MENU.
(Choose either starter and main or main and dessert)
£15.95 PER PERSON - 3 COURSE MENU

Tomato, Pepper and Basil Soup
Prawn Cocktail
Cheesy Garlic Bread
……………

Salmon Fillet and Herb Butter
6oz Rump Steak, Mushrooms and Tomato 
Sausages, Creamy mashed Potato and Onion Gravy
………….

Homemade Apple Crumble
Homemade Banana Split
Sticky Toffee Pudding and Custard


----------



## hblewett

Is it too late to take the recentl vacated place for this rally?


----------



## locovan

2 soups
2 Steak
1Apple crumble
1 Banana Split

Thankyou :lol:


----------



## brillopad

*URGENT: (naked ladies) pub grub menu.....*

could every one thats having food put what you want in a pm to me, so i've got them all in the same place, or its all going to fall apart, and you lot will all end up with nothing but stale bread and dripping. dennis


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dennis

Can we have :


2 Steak
2 Banana Split.

Thank you.


----------



## brillopad

jen, did you read the above post, i'll slap your legs next time i see you. 

The happy slapper


----------



## clianthus

Sorry Dennis

We posted at the same time so your post wasn't on when I did mine.

Looking forward to the leg slapping though :wink:


----------



## 96706

Hi Dennis, 

At the risk of getting a good slappin, there doesn't seem to be a pm button on the page. It was there before, I thought. :? 

So: 1 Garlic Bread 
1 Steak 
1 Sticky Toffee 

For **** (Peter) 

1 Salmon
1 Sticky Toffee

For Mrs D. ( Jean)


I'm bending over now


----------



## bob44

*Re: URGENT: (naked ladies) pub grub menu.....*



brillopad said:


> ..........you lot will all end up with nothing but stale bread and dripping. dennis


Awwwwww - That's my fave.............

:wink:

PM IDC

Bob


----------



## brillopad

****, look on the bottom of this post, a big button with PM on it. stop bending over now, i can see your breakfast. dennis


----------



## bob44

brillopad said:


> ****, look on the bottom of this post, a big button with PM on it. stop bending over now, i can see your breakfast. dennis


Hi Dennis,

In ****'s defence, said PM Button is also absent at my end, too; on this & other threads - some still have the "WWW" button though.

Might be a browser issue? (Opera here).

Breakfasts? If you can see mine you must have been emptying some ashtrays.... :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

I've not seen a menu where was that?


----------



## bob44

*Re: URGENT: (naked ladies) pub grub menu.....*



brillopad said:


> Hear is the menu for pub grub at the above rally, please let me know what you choose by monday 18th january and no later please.. dennis
> 
> MENU £12.95 PER PERSON - 2 COURSE MENU.
> (Choose either starter and main or main and dessert)
> £15.95 PER PERSON â€" 3 COURSE MENU
> 
> Tomato, Pepper and Basil Soup
> Prawn Cocktail
> Cheesy Garlic Bread
> â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦
> 
> Salmon Fillet and Herb Butter
> 6oz Rump Steak, Mushrooms and Tomato
> Sausages, Creamy mashed Potato and Onion Gravy
> â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.
> 
> Homemade Apple Crumble
> Homemade Banana Split
> Sticky Toffee Pudding and Custard


Frank - 'twas Posted at 7.50 ish tonight


----------



## hippypair

Hi Frank,
Try page 6.

Terry..


----------



## 96706

Hi Dennis,

On some folks postings there is the www blue button but no pm button.
On other folks posting there is nothing at all.

As far as I can see from my end though.

Could there be some milarkie going on? :roll:


----------



## brillopad

Menu now on rally page, thanks to ladyj. dennis


----------



## brillopad

*rally food*

The following people have not yet ordered from the pub menu, please do so by monday.if you don't want to eat with us on the sat night,please let me know by pm. dennis

THE DOC
THE BOOMBERS
DINGER
ZORO
DPAL3


----------



## dinger

*rallie*

Waiter.......Waiter....

Two Cheesey Garlic Breads
Two Steaks
Two crumbles

Bottle Of Dom Pom ...,and charge it to that Brillo bloke over there...

Thank you

Dinger


----------



## brillopad

Just to let you know i took a trip to the venue to make sure that every thing is ok for our visit, they are having problems with standing water so it seems that if this continues that we all might be more cosy than we normally would be, but hay ho should be a good ern. dennis


----------



## rayc

brillopad said:


> Just to let you know i took a trip to the venue to make sure that every thing is ok for our visit, they are having problems with standing water so it seems that if this continues that we all might be more cosy than we normally would be, but hay ho should be a good ern. dennis


Dennis, is it likely to be hard standing or will we all sink into the grass together? Ray


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Dennis

If you had been at Southsea you would know a little standing water is no problem for us. The only issue we had was stopping the levelling blocks floating away before I could drive on to them. :roll: 

Paul


----------



## brillopad

Just to let all that are attending this rally that the pub we were going to eat at went skint yesterday, the lady that was dealing with me on this is trying to find somewhere else to eat that's not to far away, i thought it was all going to good, still i'll keep every one in the picture. dennis


----------



## 96706

All things come in three's 8O So what's next then Dennis :lol: 

Maybe if we all bring our Bar Bee's (we have a Cobb & a Dream Pot), 
we can organise a meal a'la Hairy Bikers 8).

Maybe time to bring out bring your driveaway's folks. How big can we make an awning :lol:


----------



## bob44

rayc said:


> brillopad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know i took a trip to the venue to make sure that every thing is ok for our visit, they are having problems with standing water so it seems that if this continues that we all might be more cosy than we normally would be, but hay ho should be a good ern. dennis
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis, is it likely to be hard standing or will we all sink into the grass together? Ray
Click to expand...

Hi Brillo & Brenda and All,

We visited the site en passant today and were told that all us of Brillos MHFs will be on their hard standings. (Grass is a bit squidgy but the HS was dry.)

Electric Hook ups all seem to be 16a but they have recently had the odd individual who had overloaded a supply
by using too many power-hungry appliances all at once - We won't ever do that, will we? :roll:

BTW as its a CL type site it has no WC/Shower block etc.

Bob & Maggie


----------



## brillopad

*URGENT UPDATE TO RALLY*

I have managed to find another pub that will take on our menu, the only problem is that its a taxi ride away, now iv'e got a taxi co that will take us and pick us up for £5.50 per head return thats if we all go, i hope this is ok by you all as iv'e had to book it., this whole saga has been a nightmare, so there you have it, if any ones not willing to do this please let me know asap. dennis


----------



## Losos

locovan said:


> Dont worry about Ladies we want naked men


Mavis - Is that an *invitation * :lol: oh sorry just seen the date no can do I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## bob44

*Re: URGENT UPDATE TO RALLY*



brillopad said:


> I have managed to find another pub that will take on our menu, the only problem is that its a taxi ride away, now iv'e got a taxi co that will take us and pick us up for £5.50 per head return thats if we all go, i hope this is ok by you all as iv'e had to book it., this whole saga has been a nightmare, so there you have it, if any ones not willing to do this please let me know asap. dennis


Hi Dennis,

Iâ€™m sure we all appreciate your chasing around like a blue-a***d fly on our behalfs; so thanks very much for all of your efforts & the update.

This site is somewhat out in the sticks so we had expected some â€˜travellingâ€™ to whatever other pub you could find; especially at a busy St. Val. (Doonicans?) weekend.

As you have had to block-book the taxi firm for all of us on the basis of a â€˜£5.50 per head return thats if we all goâ€™ - then so be it. 
(We could have used our wee car but will now use the Taxi, otherwise we would only be rocking the boat for the rest of the MHF diners.)

Where/What is this other pub then, please? (At that Taxi rate, Brighton, perhapsâ€¦â€¦? 8O )

Bob


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm sorry Dennis but we have a problem with these new arrangements. We would not want to leave our dogs whilst we go a long way from them.

Parked outside a pub is fine but left alone on a campsite is not. 

Hope we can find a way to resolve this without inconveniencing others, and thank you for all you have done so far.

Currently trying to get our dogs 'baby sat' for weekend.


----------



## rayc

Dennis, Taxi fare ok with us. We do appreciate all your efforts. Ray & Lesley


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hi Dennis

The new arrangements are fine with us, and we appreciate all the effort you have had to put in.


Paul


----------



## Alemo

Hi Dennis,

New arrangements are fine with us.

Thanks for your efforts on our behalf.

Looking forward to it.

Alec and Gina


----------



## sparky_speedy

Dennis

Thanks for your efforts - I'm sure it will all be worthwhile in the end.
New arrangements ok with us.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## dinger

*rally*

Hi Dennis

New pub no problem with us

Thanks for all your effort .

Dinger


----------



## locovan

Hi Dennis 
Everything Ok with Us and as the others are saying thanks for all your organizing.
It will be all right on the night :lol: 
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dennis

All ok with us as well.

Thanks for going to all this trouble, it really has been a baptism of fire on your 1st rally. Don't worry it'll be alright on the night. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706

Dennis, our thanks to you also for your energy & efforts in hosting this fun weekend  
We are happy to go along with your plans and in those immortal words of Dennis Norden, "It'll be alwight on the Night". Or maybe that was somebod else  

Those who can't accept the taxi must make their own way, to & from the Pub. Where ever in Sussex it turns out to be! :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Dennis and I have exchanged pm's so we are sorted. Thank you Dennis  

So I'll just bump this in case anyone has yet to see it.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Frank,
You could always drop the dogs off with me or I could pick them up as we live around the corner from the site on the West Wittering Road.

The site isn't really "out in the sticks".The 52 and 53 buses run every 15 mins from the Birdham Stores which is just on the main road.

It is 8 minutes by car into Chichester where there is an excellent market on Saturdays and a Boot Fair starting at 1130 every Sunday.

You can drive any size motorhome down to East Head beach for a parking fee of £2 for the day.Wonderful for dog walking and there is a cafe too.

I have already pm'd Dennis with an offer of help in any way.

Maybe pop in to see you all.Have a good time.

Helen


----------



## sallytrafic

On the home page under rallies it now says there are are only 15 attendees yet the list seems to still show 20 (19?) is this a bug?


----------



## LadyJ

sallytrafic said:


> On the home page under rallies it now says there are are only 15 attendees yet the list seems to still show 20 (19?) is this a bug?


Hi Frank

No its ok Den has been a meddling :roll: :lol: ive altered it now to show 19 

Please be gentle with poor old Dennis hes having a nervous breakdown over his first rally :lol: but i'm sure it will all come right in the end :roll: :lol:

I think there is still a place available and that Dennis has been trying to contact folks on his reserve list but not getting any replys, so if you did want to go to this rally please be quick contacting brillopad (Dennis)

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja

Dennis
Just seen about the new venue for the evening and taxis. Fine with us and thats for organising it all.

Sonja


----------



## theorch

hope you all have a great weekend we may pop in to say hallo
by the way that taxi fare is cheap compared to Brighton cabs


----------



## Coulstock

*Chichester Rally - 12/2 to 14/2*

We've just squeezed into this rally from the reserve list and thought I'd check up on arrival times ,departure times etc - but this rally isn't in the Rally forum so no background posts to read ???

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

*Birdham, Chichester Rally 12/2-14/2*

Just to clarify - thats the rally at the touring park at Birdham , Chichester this coming weekend

Harry


----------



## locovan

yes naked ladies only Harry so you will have to wear your kilt


----------



## Coulstock

Aaaah - found the rally 

Mavis: Ref the kilt -if we beat France this afternoon - anything is possible

Harry


----------



## clianthus

Hi Harry

Just to keep them all together I have moved your posts to the thread for the Chichester Rally. 

I know it's not easy to realise that this is the Chichester thread but that is Dennis's innovative rally advertising :lol: :lol: 

I'm going as well and understand we can arrive anytime on Friday and we leave Sunday, not sure on leaving time though. I'm sure Dennis will be along to enlighten us all soon. :wink: :wink:


----------



## brillopad

Harry

ill be there from thurs afternoon so any time fri will be ok, i think you can leave any time on sunday its all very relaxed down there. dennis


----------



## 96706

Aiming to arrive mid morning on Friday. Looking forward to seeing in the 'flesh' Dennis. :lol:


----------



## brillopad

Theres a limit to the amount of flesh i show 8O .dennis


----------



## brillopad

There is one more place left on me rally, so someone had better book it quick. dennis


----------



## Coulstock

I've lost the plot - so whats the plan for Saturday night ??

Harry


----------



## locovan

Coulstock said:


> I've lost the plot - so whats the plan for Saturday night ??
> 
> Harry


Isnt that the meal???

Has it snowed at Chichester??? if we can get out of Seasalter can we get to Chichester???
We have so much snow here at the Moment.


----------



## brillopad

Hi mavis, i don't think there is any snow in west sussex, but then again i might be wrong, i have been once before. dennis


----------



## brillopad

pub meal harry do you want me to tell you what you orderd :lol: :lol: .dennis


----------



## Coulstock

Dennis

Thanks - what time is planned ???



Mavis

A wee dusting this side of the Downs - I suspect nothing on the other side - as long as the fresh water supply isn't frozen 

Harry


----------



## dinger

*sussex*

Morning ........all

Snow on the ground in Maidstone.......but lady Dinger has spade and grit at the ready.( it will be like ice cold in Alex , but in the snow)

We WILL get to Chichester

Weve missed you Dennis


----------



## locovan

http://www.wyc.org.uk/flattened/home_webcam.php

Whitstable


----------



## 96706

Here at Polegate, where I work, we are apparently on the edge of the snow line. We have about 2 or 3 inches laying. Doesn't appear that any Gritters were out, so all roads very difficult and most hills in and around Eastbourne have been closed.

From local traffic/weather reports, it should ease as we get towards midday and it's not supposed to be as bad further West. 

Early News reports this morning were giving the snow line as being from Canterbury to Eastbourne, so can we assume that it's mainly Kent & East Sussex that's been effected?

We are looking forward to setting out for Birdham tomorrow morning about 0900 hrs, travelling along the A27.
Anyone else likely to be heading that way as well?


----------



## 96706

locovan said:


> http://www.wyc.org.uk/flattened/home_webcam.php
> 
> Whitstable


Anyone got a cloth :lol:

Used to visit WYC quite often for sailing events, until an altercation with a 'local' fisherman who thought he owned the launching ramps, spoilt the venue, for me and my fellow club mates.


----------



## Alemo

Should be right behind you **** but we are well snowed in at the moment over here in St Leonards on sea.

About four inches laying and still snowing.

We are about 500 yds off the main road but it's up a steep hill on an unadopted/unmade road which never gets gritted, so my chances of getting to Birdham are pretty well nil.

I can only watch and hope, can see small patch blue sky over towards Eastbourne 20m away.

Alec


----------



## Coulstock

We usually go down the A23 then along the A27 when we're headed that way - probably stop for a hot dog at the layby just before Chichester - saves me making lunch

Harry


----------



## dinger

*rallies*

Crikey Mavis , just checked the web cam link for Whitstable... 8O looks like Siebra

At work yesterday in Sunny Lakeside Thurrock , at 4.20 pm it was patchy blue grey clouds , at 4.35 the sky turned slate grey and Snow was literally just dumped from the heavens.

Our secretary said it was proberbly the end of the world, never seen anything like it .........not the most sensible thing to say in an office with three blokes :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

Sunny in Salisbury but thermals packed for our trek eastwards tomorrow. Probably be there about midday.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Di Hi all you Happy Campers (naked or otherwise),

No snow here in Birdham.Husband just gone off to East Head with the dog for their daily walk,very sunny and cold.

Try and avoid rush hour arriving tomorrow as there is a long light controlled roadworks on the Birdham Road by the Chichester Marina.

If coming from the west on the A27 take the 2nd roundabout on the Chichester bypass the A286 signed Bracklesham/Witterings not the 1st which the sat nav might direct you to the short cut of Appledram Lane which has a width limit.

The "Lively Lady" pub on the corner in Bracklesham,1.5 miles from your site towards the sea,is doing "all you can eat curry for £5.99"as a Friday night special if any one is interested.Can't vouch for it but at that price might be worth a try.

Have fun, Helen


----------



## bob44

Coulstock said:


> I've lost the plot - so whats the plan for Saturday night ??
> 
> Harry


Hi H (and Pat)

Sat night venue? Still kept as a State Secret apparently, even Dennis doesn't know..... :wink:

Meanwhile, you & I have some 'Grousing' to do :twisted:

Look forward to catching-up.

Bob & Maggie,

Southsea is still Sunny - no flurries/wurries so far today.


----------



## Coulstock

bob44 said:


> Hi H (and Pat)
> Meanwhile, you & I have some 'Grousing' to do :twisted:
> Look forward to catching-up.
> Bob & Maggie,


Bob

May not be 'Grousing' but happy to take a stroll though the Glens of Morangie !

H&P


----------



## sallytrafic

I shall be knee deep in Islay


----------



## colpot

We will be joining you Guys on Saturday around Midday as my Dad is up from Axminster tomorrow and we are out for a meal with him. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## 96706

Aiming to depart in about 1 hours time. Snow still here in Eastbourne. Very Icey, but 'they' say it will clear throughout the morning.

Safe driving everyone, looking forward to meeting you all soon.

****


----------



## RedSonja

We will probably be there around lunch time. We will probably stop in Premier on the way to have a wee lookie at the vans.

Sonja


----------



## locovan

We will leave about 11 as we are frozen in at the moment it is to Icy.
The sun is getting up so hopefully it will melt a bit.
See you there


----------



## sallytrafic

see you all there

Don't be shy come and say Hello


----------



## zoro

*Leaving soon*

Hi Guys
We will be leaving when the school run finishes. Its nice and dry in South Yorkshire so hoping for a good run down.

See you all soon 
Steve & JO


----------



## lindyloot

Wishing you all a great weekend sorry we couldn't join you as we have a family christening.
Rich and Lin


----------



## sallytrafic

Just back from the rally and would just like to thank Dennis and Brenda for all the hard works and excellent organisation.


----------



## rayc

Well done Dennis and Brenda. Many thanks for a great weekend. Ray & Lesley


----------



## sallytrafic

Here are our photos: >MHF Rally Album<

I've been asked to point out that Jen is resting her *elbows* on the table 










Feel free to upload your pictures on to the album

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every post I do >Here it is<


----------



## Alemo

Thanks Dennis & Brenda,

Great weekend, nice meal venue, real cozy.

Gina & Alec


----------



## Coulstock

Home again -home again - well about an hour ago

Many thanks Dennis and Brenda for a great weekend with great food and great company

Harry & Pat

PS: Nice piccies Frank


----------



## clianthus

Back home in the warm now after a cold but very enjoyable weekend.

Thanks to Dennis and Brenda for all the work sorting out the rally and the problems it threw up. A brilliant 1st effort!!

So you've done your 1st rally now Dennis, can we have the next one when it's warm and sunny please :lol: 

I won't comment on the photo Frank 8O but the rest of the album are really good.


----------



## locovan

Thankyou Denis and Brenda for a great Rally,good food, and also to everyone there for the good company and natter.
Both ray and I enjoyed ourselves so much xx

The first Photo is Dennis looking for the Naked Ladies at East Wittering


----------



## 96706

What a great weekend! Many thanks to Dennis & Brenda for hosting such a good time. We will look forward to the next one.

Arrived home mid afternoon (via excursions to Selsey & Arundel), to find patches of snow still on the driveway!! 

See you all soon.

Peter & Jean


----------



## colpot

Thank you Dennis and Brenda and everyone else for making us newbies so very welcome.
Colin & Shirley


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Thank you Dennis and Brenda for a great weekend, when's the next one?  


Paul & Ann


----------



## zoro

*Thanks Dennis*

Just to add our thanks to Dennis and Brenda for a great weekend.

Shame about the lack of naked ladies :lol: :lol:

Arrived at Black Horse campsite Folkestone Ok - but no naked ladies here either just 3 ins of snow.

Post some pictures when we return home.

Steve & Jo


----------



## asprn

Did you all go to the Cider House? We stayed at Tawny last September for several nights and went twice to the restaurant - it was luvverly.

Dougie.


----------



## dpal3

Thanks to Dennis Brenda for a fab weekend

and a Big thanks to all of you for helping me correct my mistakes on the motor home i hope i dont get a bill for all that water i lost 
if it wasnt coming out of one part of the van it came out of the other (what a wally)

and thank you all for making us very welcome on our first MHF rally

look forward to the next

David & Michelle


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks for the weekend Dennis and Brenda. 

We had a really good time, excellent company and the crumble was to die for. I'm sure I saw a naked lady when we left.

Whens the next one then Dennis.

Sonja


----------



## dinger

*sussex rallie*

Back home safely in Maidstone, ( again :wink: ) and ready for the next outing.

A reallly big thank you To Dennis & Brenda for a great weekend, and look forward to the next one .

Dinger & Lady Dinger...... :lover: ........( youve got to try


----------



## bob44

Dennis & Brenda did a fine job of making us all welcome, Well Done & thanks muchly

'Twas good to see old friends & to meet some new ones, thanks, for the posted photographs too.

A splendid meal at the Ship Inn, Itchenor. That venue revived happy memories of previous visits (although all were made by water then.) :wink: 

Home safe & snug, and Maggie is (grudgingly) happy with her St. Valentines Day new Kettle......... :twisted:


----------



## thedoc

Like to add our thanks and congratulations to Dennis and Brenda for their sterling efforts over the weekend to complete their first rally with no major mishaps. After the first one, the rest should be a doddle. So when/where is the next one Dennis, we'll have finished the dog-sitting by then and be able to get out more!!  

Andy & Kevin


----------



## sparky_speedy

Thanks Dennis and Brenda for organising a lovely rally, good food and splendid company.

We went to the Witterings with Ginger and she had a good sprint on the sand. She even followed two other dogs into the sea, but realised too late how cold it was. :lol: 

Looking forward to the Summer when we can rally and chat outside the vans without freezing to death.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## brillopad

Thanks for all the kind words, glad you all liked it so much, although the weather was cold at least it didn't rain, roll on summer, it really is good to see you all and have a giggle, thanks again. brenda & dennis


----------



## locovan

Dennis I told you not to print my Photo and there you are using it as an Avitar


----------



## brillopad

Sorry mavis could'nt resist, but i have had one complaint, but i thought i might get a lot more, any one else feel the need to moan. dennis


----------



## dinger

*rally*

What a fine young lady,................has she just passed wind ?


----------



## bob44

brillopad said:


> Sorry mavis could'nt resist, but i have had one complaint, but i thought i might get a lot more, any one else feel the need to moan. dennis


Dennis, I must register a strong complaint, too.......

Far too small :wink:


----------



## moblee

She must be a Fellow Builder Dennis as she's showing her Builders crack :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H12GCP

Whoops! get dressed wife.......it was joke....no, honestly!!


----------



## 96706

*2 way 240v Multi Socket adapter*

Whilst at Birdham, I saw someone had a (blue/white) 2 way multi socket adapter on the electric hook up lead.

Having done a web search, can only find 3 way multi socket adapters, similar to what we already have.

Were YOU that person with the multi socket & if so, where did you get it from?

Many thanks, in anticipation 

****


----------



## brillopad

Hi **** those three way sockets belonged to the site, but you must be able to get them some where. dennis


----------



## brillopad

just found them on cak tanks site. dennis


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, what like this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/240V-16A-3-WA...4_W0QQitemZ330411132179QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_

 Bob.

Sorry having trouble with my picture now the battery has gone flat in the camera........................... :roll: BUT I put two cables into one male connector and two female connectors on the cable, so making my own splitter works a treat. Bob.


----------



## 96706

Thanks Dennis & Bob,

However I already have a 3 way Splitter.
What I saw was a 2 way splitter that I thought some one had. 

Given that we are unlikely to share with more than just 1 other van from a single hook up tower, this option would take up less space in the locker.

I have tried searching a lot of electrical supply sites for mains leads & accessories, but so far no one seems to supply anything other than the 3 way version.


----------



## cronkle

Is this what yousaw?

http://www.essentialsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_16A_Adaptors_93.html

(Second one down)


----------



## 96706

Thanks Cronkle, that's the sort of thing. A bit pricey maybe, but it's a start!


----------



## bobandjane

Hi ****, this is mine. 

Cheap and works fine.


----------

